# KG's frustration with the franchise becoming apparent



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5366312

10. Item: Kevin Garnett was ejected from the Timberwolves' win over the Grizzlies Sunday when he tossed a ball into the stands out of frustration and it struck a fan. *This comes just days after he grabbed a television camera and pointed it toward general manager Kevin McHale when a reporter persisted on asking him how to improve the team.*

What this really means: Finally, KG has blown a gasket out of frustration. He is an astoundingly talented basketball player who has shown loyalty and class the way he's handled the pathetic management of the Timberwolves. Obviously they paid him ludicrously exorbitant amounts of money over the past 10 years, but that hasn't precluded the inept manner in which Kevin McHale has mismanaged the talent around him.

Meanwhile, a constant buzz by the media has inferred the Timberwolves will be willing to trade their "Big Ticket" this summer. That would be a travesty of justice for the fans of Minneapolis, who have a chance to be one of the rare fan bases in America to watch their superstar begin and end his career there. In fact, we're also considering Tim Duncan, Allen Iverson and Kobe Bryant as superstars who very well could stay in one place. So let's hope KG mends the fences, owner Glen Taylor doesn't lose his head, and the other guys stay put as well. It's time the NBA started setting standards like these instead of destroying them — basketballs flying into the stands notwithstanding. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

I hadn't heard that bit about KG turning the TV camera towards McHale...funny stuff. Sad, but still amusing.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The King of the World said:


> I hadn't heard that bit about KG turning the TV camera towards McHale...funny stuff. Sad, but still amusing.


Me, neither.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

"What this really means: Finally, KG has blown a gasket out of frustration"

lol, you just knew some dumb *** would use this as further proof that Garnett is fed up with the Wolves. Sad really.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

socco said:


> "What this really means: Finally, KG has blown a gasket out of frustration"
> 
> lol, you just knew some dumb *** would use this as further proof that Garnett is fed up with the Wolves. Sad really.


Perhaps not fed up with the Wolves, but certainly fed up to his tits with McHale. Hopefully for Minnesota, TPTB understand they can do without McHale more easily than without Garnett. Forced to make a choice between the two--and it may come to that--let's hope they've got the brains to choose their superstar player over their GM (who, if things were right in the world, would be working for the Celtics anyway).

Laurie


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Hope you dont mind a Bulls fan jumping in this thread. I agree with all your posts, its special to have your own superstar start and finish his career at home.

For referance, I cannot tell you how strange it was when MJ came back to Chicago in a Washington Wizard uniform. He was still your guy, but he was in the wrong uniform, trying to beat your team. It was a strange and funny feeling, but you could'nt root against him either.

I think Taylor has a huge decision to make this offseason. I do not think it would necessarly be an either/or (Mc/KG), it could very well be both.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

If it comes down to the Kevin's, who honestly thinks McHale would be hired again. There is another thread with his resume, and no one with that TERRIBLE would ever get a job again. Why keep the guy who sucks so bad. KG needs to finish his career here for the fans sake. It would kill me to see him in a Knicks, Nets, Celts jersey.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Kg=gone


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Kg=gone


 Ummmmmm, I highly doubt it, but it is Mchale behind the wheel, and that guy must seriously be over the limit every time he picks up that trade phone. BTW, I checked out ur mock draft and if Wolves get lotto, they keep the pick. So the clips wouldn't pick 12, the wolves would.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> I think Taylor has a huge decision to make this offseason. I do not think it would necessarly be an either/or (Mc/KG), it could very well be both.


I don't agree. It seems Garnett's misery is centered more on McHale than on the Wolves franchise, and he may well think if McHale's gone, a new GM will make things right. IOW, if McHale's gone, Garnett may see no reason to want out.

My bet is McHale goes, Garnett stays.

Laurie


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

endora60 said:


> I don't agree. It seems Garnett's misery is centered more on McHale than on the Wolves franchise, and he may well think if McHale's gone, a new GM will make things right. IOW, if McHale's gone, Garnett may see no reason to want out.
> 
> My bet is McHale goes, Garnett stays.
> 
> Laurie


I agree with you, and I certainly hope that you/we are right. That's why it I get so frustrated when I continue to see Taylor saying that he backs McHale. He says that he has to look at the job that McHale has done since the beginning of his tenure. I say that I should email him that link I posted with every move that McHale has made since he took the reigns. My only hope is that Taylor is only saying that he backs McHale so as to not create more turmoil with the team...and that he quietly plans to replace him in the summer.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

endora60 said:


> I don't agree. It seems Garnett's misery is centered more on McHale than on the Wolves franchise, and he may well think if McHale's gone, a new GM will make things right. IOW, if McHale's gone, Garnett may see no reason to want out.
> 
> My bet is McHale goes, Garnett stays.
> 
> Laurie


I hear ya there. Everytime he says something negative in regards to the team or the current situation it's always directed towards McHale.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> I hear ya there. Everytime he says something negative in regards to the team or the current situation it's always directed towards McHale.


and everytime he does say things directing to mchale hes right.
kg could run this team better himself lol.
seriously though hopefully hes replaced at the end of the season... the potential is still there for this team to be a top competitor.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> kg could run this team better himself lol.


There's an interesting idea :biggrin: 

Does anyone know if it's ever been done before, a player functioning as GM? I know you can't have ownership in the team and play too, but can you be GM and also play?

Not specifically thinking of Garnett here--just is it doable?

Laurie


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

I would think that since player-coaches are allowed that player-GMs would technically be allowed. Would be a pretty odd situation though, and I would think it would make for some pretty awkward situations in the locker room. Pretty sure it has never been done, but I could be wrong. Seems like even if it was against the rules a team could just implement a figurehead and have him do whatever the player in question says.

[coughcoughKiddfiringByronScottcoughcough]

Another interesting situation would be if the player tried to trade himself because he wasn't happy with the way management was running things. :biggrin: Contract negotiations would presumably go pretty smoothly.

I'm intrigued.


----------



## knicksftw (Mar 8, 2006)

Leave Kg


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

knicksftw said:


> Leave Kg


Why would he do that? He gave his word--and that still means something to some people.

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

knicksftw said:


> Leave Kg


For no apparent reason? That's silly.


----------



## knicksftw (Mar 8, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> For no apparent reason? That's silly.


what do you mean no apparent reason? his team sucks and hes been loyal for wayyy too long and the management around him obviously sucks its time to move on


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

knicksftw said:


> his team sucks


The Wolves don't suck. They're mediocre, a very different thing. Now, the Knicks--_there's_ suckitude.



> and *hes been loyal for wayyy too long *


What, is there a stopwatch going or something? There's a time limit on a man's loyalty, on him keeping his word? 



> and the management around him obviously sucks its time to move on


So the Wolves fix the problem. Why should he move on?

Several other teams have dreadful GMs--I'm sure you can think of one right off the top of your head--but few other teams have players of Garnett's calibre...and from what I can see, now that Malone is gone, only the Suns have a player of Garnett's _class_.

Laurie


----------

